# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si te keni profil te suksesshem ne Instagram

## Neteorm

Të jesh blogere sot është punë me kohë të plotë, por në të njëjtën kohë duhet ta bësh me shumë dashuri dhe të mos e shohësh si detyrim. Nëse po kërkoni të krijoni një llogari Instagrami që do tju bënte të famshëm dhe pse jo blogerë në një moment të dytë, niseni nga profili juaj.

Kujtojini vetes se ai duhet të jetë marka juaj personale dhe si e tillë ka nevojë për identitet dhe stil të veçantë! Kjo është diçka që e keni ose jo, ndërsa këshillat për të shtuar ndjekësit mund ti merrni më poshtë, por mos harroni: Përmbajuni dhe përshtatini me stilin tuaj!

Lule, lule, lule!

Pavarësisht si janë kompozuar, ato do duken gjithmonë bukur. Këshilla jonë është që ti shkrepni nga sipër në një sfond të bardhë, në mënyrë që të dalë në pah ngjyrat e shumëllojshme.

Ji vetvetja!

Kujdes me dritën. Fotot duhet të kenë bardhësi!

Fotografitë e prapaskenave ruajini për ti postuar në Instastory

Bëni pyetje!

Përdorni filtra të thjeshtë
Lapsi.al

----------


## shagaines

Idea me pelqen

----------

